# Help! Worrying green poop



## Herecomethegirls (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey all, I having a nightmare with one of my girls since early December, first she had a skin problem which is now remedied with creams. She was depressed, sleepy & poor condition so I wormed the whole flock 2 weeks ago tomorrow as they were due & I used Flubenvet mixed into their food. She perked up loads, colour returned in feathers & she was again interested in living life.

Today however, I noticed she wasnt pooping much & the last few days scratch has been noticeable & there was a green tinge to her poop. I spent the day try to catch her poop so I could check it and she delivered this about an hour before bed. I have seen her eat & she appears ok, a little decline from yesterday, but still chatty.

I am supposed to follow up the worming regime in a week but shall I start it tomorrow as I think worms are still plaguing this girl. She has also dropped from 1.8kg to 1.6kg in 8 days.

With Covid I am limited to visiting a vet & the only avain vet is 55 minutes away & on reduced hours due to the national lockdown. I also teach during the day so I can't just up & travel during school hours.

Any help or insight would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You really don't need an avian vet. Talk to a local vet to see if they would accept a fecal sample to do a fecal float on. Other than the hand off of the sample there doesn't need to be any interaction. Even payment most times can be done online.

I would check her crop to see if she's truly eating. Sometimes green droppings indicate no food intake.


----------



## Herecomethegirls (Jan 21, 2021)

I checked her crop at bedtime and it's full and firm so she is definitely eating. I make them some mash in the mornings and she has eaten some of this. 
Just seems to be one thing after another with her. She used to be head hen and was the biggest girl but now she is just tiny compared to her sister. 
I will ring around vets tomorrow, I know the vets who looks after our cats and dogs don't do chickens, I asked before I got the girls. Thanks! 
I really don't want to loose her, can you bring follow up worming regimes forward with flubenvet?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not having it here in the states I would not want to give you wrong information. 

You dog/cat vet might be willing to do a fecal. They put it under the microscope to see if there is an overload of internal parasites. Just like they do with our dogs and cats.


----------



## Herecomethegirls (Jan 21, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Not having it here in the states I would not want to give you wrong information.
> 
> You dog/cat vet might be willing to do a fecal. They put it under the microscope to see if there is an overload of internal parasites. Just like they do with our dogs and cats.


Thank you for your help


----------

